# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Замеченные ошибки на сайте

## Veda Priya dd

http://www.krishna.ru/news/announcem...yday-2011.html
А кто писал сей шедевр, не подскажете?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Такое ощущение,что скопировали и вставили

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/content.php

тут про вайшнавизм тоже поправить бы, и с корректорской точки зрения, и с редакторской.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/content.php
> 
> тут про вайшнавизм тоже поправить бы, и с корректорской точки зрения, и с редакторской.


Это вообще не статья, просто место заполнили. Там предполагается написать обращение к посетителям форума. В ближайшие 10-15 лет сделаем.  :smilies:

----------


## Krishna Prema dasa

Желательно бы убрать:

при просмотре исходного текста страницы http://www.krishna.ru
<meta name="generator" content="Joomla! 1.5 - Open Source Content Management" />

отображение положения модулей:
http://www.krishna.ru/?tp=1

сделать 404 страницу отличную от страндартной:
http://krishna.ru/asdfasdf

----------


## Ванамали Нрсимха дас

> Это вообще не статья, просто место заполнили. Там предполагается написать обращение к посетителям форума. В ближайшие 10-15 лет сделаем.


это ведь вам предстоит сделать? неужели не дождемся?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> это ведь вам предстоит сделать? неужели не дождемся?


Сделаем.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

почему-то картинки не могу добавить на форум 

вот, например

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> почему-то картинки не могу добавить на форум


А вложением пробовали?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А вложением пробовали?


вложением как-то не красиво. Должно ведь работать простейшее добавление картинки

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот что Яшоданандана пр. писал в "Техподдержке":



> темы грузятся очень долго если на станице море внешних ссылок на изображения, кроме этого они выглядят очень коряво и мешают продвижению.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Вот что Яшоданандана пр. писал в "Техподдержке":


 :shok: 
Как без картинок-то? это уже черезчур

----------


## Эдвард

Как вариант, графику под спойлеры с динамической подзагрузкой. Насчет помех продвижению - вилами по воде, никаких четких взаимосвязей "внешние IMG vs SEO" нет, а при использовании АЛТов только польза.

----------


## Эдвард

Вероятно у Вас сбились (отключились) настройки обработчика ява скриптов в браузере, либо необходимо почистить кэш браузера. Очистка кэша не помогает?

----------


## Дмитрий Шаталов

В разделе сайта "Вопросы и ответы" в пункте "Как вы относитесь к Иисусу Христу неправильно написано имя Иоанна Леств*и*чника.



> ...так и слова христианских святых, таких как Серафим Саровский, Иоанн Леств*е*чник, Святой Франциск и др.

----------


## Дмитрий Шаталов

В разделе сайта "Вопросы и ответы" в пункте "Как вы относитесь к православной церкви и другим религиям?" среди прочих есть такие слова":
_Все истинные религии произошли от Бога и, в сущности, и как помочь другим людям полюбить Его.
_
 Несогласованное предложение, может породить кривотолки.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо. Исправили.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Извините, замечание не по сайту, а по форуму: в разделе "Традиция и современность" в третьей сверху теме: "Ереси отвергаемые в ИСККОН" пропущена запятая после слова "ереси".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Извините, замечание не по сайту, а по форуму


Такие вопросы пишите в "Гостевую" или в ЛС модераторам.




> в разделе "Традиция и современность" в третьей сверху теме: "Ереси отвергаемые в ИСККОН" пропущена запятая после слова "ереси".


Спасибо. Исправили.

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Спасибо!

На этой странице в статье о Дне явления Господа Нитьянанды под Его изображением - программа мероприятий по случая празднования Дня явления Господа Варахи. Так задумано?

В тексте статьи есть слово "Прабхапада": 


> В комментарии к 5 главе Ади-лилы «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты» Шрила Прабхапада пишет: «Шри Баларама — это Бог-слуга, который служит Господу Кришне во всех сферах бытия и знания. Аналогичным образом Господь Нитьянанда Прабху, будучи Богом-слугой, Баларамой, служит Господу Гауранге, оставаясь Его неизменным спутником».


Это из наиболее бросающихся в глаза ошибок...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо. Исправили.

----------


## Виктория82

Прабу,мои Вам поклоны.спасибо.

----------


## Ильмир

Было отлично бы, если была бы мобильная версия сайта...

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Было отлично бы, если была бы мобильная версия сайта...


Поддерживаю. Правда наверное это не так просто. Сейчас даже недорогие телефоны поддерживают выход в интернет. Моему телефону четыре года (сама модель появилась на рынке пять лет назад). Скачал оперу мини. Выхожу в интернет. Хотя опера мини позволяет просматривать кришна ру, все равно просмотр форума неудобен по сравнению просмотром сайтов, у которых есть мобильная версия.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Было отлично бы, если была бы мобильная версия сайта...


Сейчас некому этим заниматься.

----------


## SlavaSG

при ответе на вопрос в опции загрузки картинок фото в место текста непонятные символы.

----------


## Эдвард

> при ответе на вопрос в опции загрузки картинок фото в место текста непонятные символы.


Можно подробнее и по шагам?
Спасибо!

----------


## SlavaSG

не могу выложить здесь фото, нет загрузки картинок в этой теме.


об ошибке:  
при ответе в теме когда хочешь добавить фото картинку в опции загрузки фото появляются непонятные символы вместо текста.

----------


## Эдвард



----------


## Эдвард

Все вроде работает. Откройте "Расширенный режим" ответа, там выберите вложения и т.д.

----------


## SlavaSG

> Все вроде работает. Откройте "Расширенный режим" ответа, там выберите вложения и т.д.


http://pixs.ru/showimage/Bezimeni1j_1614364_4396322.jpg

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

на главной странице Форума внизу ошибочно высвечиваются ожидаемые значимые даты - например сегодня висит сообщение об ожидаемом через два дня Папамочини-двадаши - хотя сие событие имело место быть дней десять назад

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> на главной странице Форума внизу ошибочно высвечиваются ожидаемые значимые даты - например сегодня висит сообщение об ожидаемом через два дня Папамочини-двадаши - хотя сие событие имело место быть дней десять назад


В прошлом (2011) году Ольга (Darshana) занесла календарь, он так и остался. Переделывать некому. Если кто-то хочет помочь переделать календарь на текущий год, пожалуйста, напишите мне ЛС.

----------


## Эдвард

> http://pixs.ru/showimage/Bezimeni1j_1614364_4396322.jpg


???

----------


## SlavaSG

> ???


спасибо разобрался 
с вашей помощью   :biggrin1: 
раньше были опции картинки видео
сейчас просто значёк вложения

----------


## Светлана )

Черный цвет в оформлении, сверху страницы, имхо, негативно воспринимается, прошлое оформление было лучше!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Черный цвет в оформлении, сверху страницы, имхо, негативно воспринимается, прошлое оформление было лучше!


Вы путаете сайт и форум. Обсуждение форума Кришна.ру в разделе "Гостевая книга". Там объясняется, почему сейчас другое оформление.

----------


## Моисеев Артем

На главной странице www.krishna.ru в левой колонке написано:
Главная
Новости
Шри Кришна
ИСККОН
*Духовные учители* - надо заменить на "Духовные учителя"

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Духовные учители* - надо заменить на "Духовные учителя"


По правилам русского языка правильно будет *учители*

http://www.gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?w...E5%EB%FC&all=x
Орфографический словарь
учитель, -я, мн. -я, -ей (преподаватель) и -и, -ей (глава учения)

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Пропадают мои сообщения. Вчерашнее пропало и сегодняшнее.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Сейчас ещё попробую.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Запостил два сообщения - пока держатся.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Пропадают мои сообщения. Вчерашнее пропало и сегодняшнее.


Здесь разбираются ошибки сайта. По форуму пишите в "Гостевую".

----------


## Denis_108

Как удалить тему? подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Как удалить тему? подскажите пожалуйста.


Сам пользователь тему удалить не может. Обратитесь к модератору или администратору. Также обратите внимание на сообщение №43 в данной теме.

----------


## Эдвард

А форум открывается?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

сегодня форум очень медленно открывается, каждый раздел, каждая тема .. + отправка сообщений, да вообще наверно все функции

----------


## Эдвард

Это из-за хостинга.

----------


## Кунджара Лила дас

Перестали загружаться прикреплённые файлы к сообщениям. Например у изображений превью хоть и отображаются, но сами изображения нет.

----------


## Radha-namini dd

> А форум открывается?


Прошу прощения, это я как раз про форум писала.

----------


## Эдвард

> Перестали загружаться прикреплённые файлы к сообщениям. Например у изображений превью хоть и отображаются, но сами изображения нет.


Проблема есть у всех, решить пока не получается. 





> Прошу прощения, это я как раз про форум писала.


Проверю.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Если не ошибаюсь на форуме время на час отстаёт !?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Если не ошибаюсь на форуме время на час отстаёт !?


Да. Исправил. Спасибо.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Да. Исправил. Спасибо.


Может у меня что-то со временем ? Ибо изменений я не заметил  :smilies:

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Может у меня что-то со временем ? Ибо изменений я не заметил


Проверьте ваши настройки часового пояса у вас в кабинете.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Проверьте ваши настройки часового пояса у вас в кабинете.


Спасибо, там и была проблема )

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Всё равно что-то не то, сейчас в л/н стоит правельный часовой пояс, но время вновь не правельное, только раньше было на час позже, а сейчас на час вперёд ..

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

еще раз проверил настройки форума. стоит GMT+4 
коррекция на летнее/зимнее отключена.

И у меня правильно отображается.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Если промотать страницу вниз - там отображается время.
У меня - Текущее время: 20:15. Часовой пояс GMT +4.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

До того как менял на Москву было + 4, а сейчас соответственно *Часовой пояс GMT +5.
Отображает время 21.58 а в Москве 20.58

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> До того как менял на Москву было + 4, а сейчас соответственно *Часовой пояс GMT +5.
> Отображает время 21.58 а в Москве 20.58


А в профиле в кабинете какой пояс стоит?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Вложение 6533

Понял, отключил у себя переход на лето/зиму
Спасибо :о)

----------

